# Dropback Steelhead



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Just read this is the new August fishing report from Cleveland Metroparks

_"Due to the late spring and high water we had this year, as well as the cool summer, a small number of steelhead remained in the river all year, an observation which was a first for me. See a photo of one of these fish found in late July below. The fish seen this summer have all been lingering steel (dropbacks) from spring. In most years we see the first few fresh steelhead of beginning of the fall run around mid August in the northern Rocky. This year that could even be earlier, and I would not be surprised to see a small number of lingering dropbacks overlapping with the first fresh run fish in the next few weeks, which would be another first for me in almost 30 years of steelhead fishing in Ohio!"_

http://www.clevelandmetroparks.com/Main/Fishing-Report-Blog/88.aspx#.U97iu_ldWSo


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Pretty crazy, can't wait for the season to begin!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Some steelhead are just dumb...

I think this might partially due to them being Manistees, I dunno.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Was a weird season last year....started early (caught my first in early October in the N. Chagrin Reservation), and lasted until late in May / early June. But there are always some that maintain stay around the mouths. Hard to say what the early (pre-Jan) season will bring because its usually slow anyway.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Seems odd usually people are complaining because they don't have fish early fall or summer like the mutts pa stocks. Now there just saying the manistees are dumb. I just don't get it but all I know is I can't to give it a whirl soon. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Hmmmm, natural reproduction last year?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

There is some natural reproduction that takes place from time to time. Saw a guy catch a 3-4" baby trout last spring on the V. Kinda neat..


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The ones they stock stay in river for the first year I catch them all the time usually In fast water if they didn't they would be food for the fish In big lake


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

laynhardwood said:


> The ones they stock stay in river for the first year I catch them all the time usually In fast water if they didn't they would be food for the fish In big lake


High protein silver treats! They did hang around for quite a while after being stocked in the spring though.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Interesting odd trouts, but he 40lb. Flathead cat in Wallace lake! &@!¥$#%*.


----------

